

Show HN: Searchable Who is Hiring? - ianbishop

My friend Angus (angusiguess) &#38; I became annoyed trying to parse through the wonderful 'Who is Hiring?' threads looking for internships this summer, so we made a searchable version.<p>It's just the first roll out, we have some other stuff planned. It's important to note that this was all done programatically, so there is no possibility for 100% accuracy with most fields.<p>We would love to hear your feedback! If you have any more personal issues (ie, want your post removed), contact info is available in our profiles.<p>URL: http://supzu.cc<p>Github: https://github.com/ianbishop/whoishiring
======
DevX101
Great job! I would change the cursor to a pointer when I hover over jobs so
that I know each job is 'clickable'.

EDIT: The filter doesn't work :(

~~~
angusiguess
Hey, in what case is the filter not working?

~~~
DevX101
I typed in 'django' under technology. None of the links I clicked contained
that word.

~~~
angusiguess
Thanks, I've tracked it down and we'll get a fix in shortly. Sorry about that!

------
polyfractal
I was in the process of building something just like this, for the very same
reason. :)

Great job! Looks very useful. One comment: it isn't immediately obvious that
clicking the table row opens the link. Maybe make it more obvious by using the
mouse-over-link cursor change?

~~~
angusiguess
Mouse overs should be better now, thanks.

------
wingspan
Very useful, thanks. It would be quicker (and a bit less jarring) if instead
of going to a new page with the listing details, the row you clicked on just
expanded with the details inline.

------
battaile
Clicked on "remote" then clicked the submit button and got
"Mongo::OperationFailure in Posts#index "

~~~
ianbishop
Sorry, this is now fixed!

